# Single, vegan, female



## Sukey (May 25, 2019)

Hi there,
I'm not new to motorhoming as I used to go with my ex husband but after our split I decided, what the hell, why should I miss out?! So I bought myself a motorhome as well as a small 2up 2down where so far I have spent my winters. My difficulty is, I can't afford to keep paying for expensive sites but am I brave enough to strike out alone (my husband took care of all the technical details). I would love to go back to touring in France and know all about Aires, etc but is it safe for a 70 year old single woman? As far as being vegan is concerned, I am a fairly new convert but actually find it convenient as I can carry all my tins and packets of beans/pulses/spices etc and only need fresh fruit and veg.
 Is wild camping a sensible option for me (both home and abroad)?


----------



## jagmanx (May 25, 2019)

*Uk difficult France etc Good*

Not many cheap or free sites in UK
Loads in France Germany Spain Italy etc

Go 4 it
I understand your worries but if you stick to recognised places no problem.

Biggest problem you might have is silly little problems with your vehicle.
Flat tyre no problem ..call breakdown Many male drivers would do that anyway (including me)
Abroad biggest problem can be toll booths ! (assuming RH drive)


----------



## phillybarbour (May 25, 2019)

Hi and welcome along, wild Camping is perfectly safe but pick your spot in daylight and truck your instincts.


----------



## Canalsman (May 25, 2019)

jagmanx said:


> Not many cheap or free sites in UK



Just the 6,500 or so free spots in our wild camping location database, aka POIs (points of interest) ...


----------



## The laird (May 25, 2019)

Hi welcome and enjoy ,if you find a spot and you feel uneasy or think I’m not sure about this move on to another location 
We have a fair amount of members who are single ,if you wish feed back it might be worth a wee post just asking for their views on this matter


----------



## Dezi (May 25, 2019)

Sukey said:


> Hi there,
> I'm not new to motorhoming as I used to go with my ex husband but after our split I decided, what the hell, why should I miss out?! So I bought myself a motorhome as well as a small 2up 2down where so far I have spent my winters. My difficulty is, I can't afford to keep paying for expensive sites but am I brave enough to strike out alone (my husband took care of all the technical details). I would love to go back to touring in France and know all about Aires, etc but is it safe for a 70 year old single woman? As far as being vegan is concerned, I am a fairly new convert but actually find it convenient as I can carry all my tins and packets of beans/pulses/spices etc and only need fresh fruit and veg.
> Is wild camping a sensible option for me (both home and abroad)?



Compared to some of us young lady you are a mere spring chicken.

Get out there and travel, we only come this way once  so don't let worries get in the way of adventures.

I enclose some Aires, about a 100,many in France, that we have used in the past with no problems.

https://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forum...ing-11-a.html?highlight=aires+on+a+shoestring

Bon voyage mon petite.

Dezi   :camper:


----------



## daygoboy (May 25, 2019)

There's a tendency for m/homers to get mildly paranoid imo regarding safety, particularly
single travellers perhaps understandably, being away from the familiar. But isn't it really just a numbers game. How many reports are there on this forum (or any m/home forum?) of people actually being seriously physically attacked? 

Are you not liable to assault at home, after all your routines are easy to monitor, there's any amount
of time to recce your property to plan a break in. No one can say it will never happen 
to you, but how likely is it, rare is it not? So put the risk factor into context, plan to
take sensible precautions, then you have to consider if you're going to let the doubt factor 
deter you from doing what you want to do.


----------



## Silver sprinter (May 25, 2019)

Hi welcome and enjoy, :welcome::camper::wave:


----------



## yorkslass (May 25, 2019)

Hi, :welcome::wave::wave:


----------



## jeanette (May 26, 2019)

Hi and :welcome::camper:


----------



## Clunegapyears (May 26, 2019)

Quite a few solo lady travellers - we’ve met quite a number who wild in Europe. 
One lady told me she bolts through Spain as she’s regularly had men ‘pleasuring’ themselves out side her van with invitations to join in!  But everywhere else, she felt safe.  

Go for it.


----------



## campervanannie (May 26, 2019)

I am 65 this year and although married I mostly travel alone as my other half has not retired yet I have no fear on wilding on my own I trust my instincts and if a spot doesn’t make me feel right I move on but in all the years I have been doing it I have never had a problem yet so get out there and do it age is just a number and life is too short to worry.


----------



## runnach (May 26, 2019)

Nike ...Just do it !

Lots of single women here travel on their own ,and travel abroad and certainly nothing has ever happened that has quenched their thirst.

As regards France it is the second largest camping market in the world after the States  and it shows authorities generaly more tolerant and the French citizens too

Decent breakdown cover is a must, even if you are mechanicaly minded repairing a vehicle is one thing doing it in the field is another, OS the insurance of good cover is useful

Re the Vegan lifestyle that is where France probably does lack behind compared to the UK for the simple reason food is such an important part of daily life that the cuisine is foremost and invariably involves meat of some description ..That said because of the penchant for fine food plenty of markets ,farmers markets and auberges where the emphasis is the supply of fresh vegetables you never need to look far,

I would totally endorse your decision to wildcamp, and whilst you can for non of us as some have discovered know whatis round the corner ..so crack on and dont live the regret you didnt 

Have Fun  

Channa


----------



## Debroos (May 26, 2019)

In Britain you could join the Caravan and Motorhome Club. They have small 5 unit sites mostly on farms. The ones without hook up can be as little as £5-8. They have good reductions on ferry fares too...also handy for waste disposal and water.


----------



## r4dent (May 26, 2019)

Sukey said:


> Single, vegan, female?



I'm married, carnivore and male ... but I'm also in my 70s; had a heart attack, type 2 diabetic and got all sorts of medical issues.

So wild camping and enjoying yourself?  Or staying at home watching "Tipping point" & buying stuff you don't need or want on QVC.

Get out there girl.  Life after 70 is a lot better than the alternative !.   "Adventure before dementia" and all that.

You won't live longer staying home it will just seem longer.


----------



## st3v3 (May 26, 2019)

Lol. The vegan thing will be the same wherever you are.

As above you'll be fine, but sign up to this website for the POI map, and if you don't know already it would be good to learn some basic mechanics. How to change a wheel etc.

Good luck!


----------



## st3v3 (May 26, 2019)

How can you tell if someone is vegan? Don't worry, they'll let you know...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Lol. The vegan thing will be the same wherever you are.

As above you'll be fine, but sign up to this website for the POI map, and if you don't know already it would be good to learn some basic mechanics. How to change a wheel etc.

Good luck!


----------



## daygoboy (May 26, 2019)

Clunegapyears said:


> Quite a few solo lady travellers - we’ve met quite a number who wild in Europe.
> One lady told me she bolts through Spain as she’s regularly had men ‘pleasuring’ themselves out side her van with invitations to join in! .



They're just indicating that her tyres need a good pump up, friendly Spanish gesture.


----------



## trevskoda (May 26, 2019)

Welcome from good old ulster,nothing wrong with being vegan apart from jasper carrot is now shaking in his boots.
Get out and wild as more safe than in a house.


----------



## alcam (May 26, 2019)

channa said:


> Nike ...Just do it !
> 
> *Lots of single women here travel on their own ,and travel abroad and certainly nothing has ever happened that has quenched their thirst.*
> 
> ...



Met quite a few solo travellers , male and female . Some of us travel solo by choice , others because of personal circumstances . Either way it can be a very positive experience .
Obviously , being on your own ,  you have to be a little careful , perhaps slightly more so for a woman . But in no way should this stop you having great adventures .
I'm sure all of us [solo and duo] were initially overly cautious when we first started . I certainly was . Experience gives you confidence


----------



## RV2MAX (May 26, 2019)

Maybe a little controversial but solo as a female I would suggest is less risky as you get older ,as the higher risks that are particular to younger females are due to that particular factor . without that factor then it  would be just as  equal as being an older male . laws of probability are in your favour , unless you  make bad choices . JMHO


----------



## Deleted member 11999 (May 26, 2019)

jagmanx said:


> Not many cheap or free sites in UK
> Loads in France Germany Spain Italy etc
> 
> Go 4 it
> ...



Do what I did after my partner died - buy the Emovis( used to be SANEF) automatic barrier tag.


----------



## peter palance (May 27, 2019)

*sorry*



Sukey said:


> Hi there,
> I'm not new to motorhoming as I used to go with my ex husband but after our split I decided, what the hell, why should I miss out?! So I bought myself a motorhome as well as a small 2up 2down where so far I have spent my winters. My difficulty is, I can't afford to keep paying for expensive sites but am I brave enough to strike out alone (my husband took care of all the technical details). I would love to go back to touring in France and know all about Aires, etc but is it safe for a 70 year old single woman? As far as being vegan is concerned, I am a fairly new convert but actually find it convenient as I can carry all my tins and packets of beans/pulses/spices etc and only need fresh fruit and veg.
> Is wild camping a sensible option for me (both home and abroad)?


sorry you need to beef up, arms knees and bunts ar daisy, go on have a nice time, its not to late, best of luck .ok pj


----------



## Caz (May 28, 2019)

Sukey said:


> Hi there,
> ...........................
> Is wild camping a sensible option for me (both home and abroad)?



I would say so. Lots of us solo older ladies do it.


----------



## suneye (May 29, 2019)

You’ll get lots of advice along the way listen to it all and sift out what is useful to you. A couple of bits of advice that have stuck for me if I am on my own: Get to your spot in day light if possible, have a van that you can access the drivers seat from the back if you are going to be in remote spots and take a spare phone one of those cheap only dials numbers gets a signal anywhere phones.  That’s my pennies worth hope you find something useful.  As someone said lots of ladies are enjoying the freedom of being on their own and never heard of anyone getting into a situation they couldn’t get out of.  Lots of advice on here too when you need it.


----------

